# looking to start 1/18 racing in T.N.



## forgothowtowin (Aug 2, 2006)

I need info. on track size I to keep it STOCK brp cars what batt.to use long run time I want to stay away from brushless may be this is it d 16 motor and i just got my car :wave: :thumbsup: :freak:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Track size depends on what You have for space. We run on a 90 X 40 ft track. I know some that are running on 20X *8 ft track. On big tracks go with 6 cell IB1400 2/3 A cells the cars with a stock motor will run at least 20 min.

On a smaller track run 4 cell same size batts.
Please stay away from brushless they are nice but just WAY too fast for 99% of those that would run.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks under results for lakeland speedway they run on a small track and have a real good time :thumbsup:


----------



## forgothowtowin (Aug 2, 2006)

hey bud do you have this batt. 2/3 cell


----------



## forgothowtowin (Aug 2, 2006)

and thank you for the info. got the car today looks good


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

What part of Tn, are you in forgothowtowin? Maybe not to far to make one of our races.

We do not run the 2/3A cells though. We run AA's and can easily run 300+ laps on our track without a big drop in times.

Bud is right, we have a GREAT TIME!! We are a club of about 10-12 regulars and even have comuter scoring. Check out my posts for more info.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

:wave:


forgothowtowin said:


> hey bud do you have this batt. 2/3 cell


yes


----------



## forgothowtowin (Aug 2, 2006)

im in east tn next to knoxville :wave:


----------

